# keep loosing hubcap



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys I lost another hubcap off my msa m6 nuke rims. Anybody know where I can order those by themselves @ a good price?


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i am sure there is other stuff that can be used...i just had this stuff on hand,lol...mine kept falling off here and there,so i put some of that liquid electrical tape on the inside of the center cap where it touches the rim...no more lost center caps,that was about 4 years ago and still holding


----------

